# Protektorenshirt vs. Protektorenjacke für Bikepark



## DH-Corn (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche für diese Saison ein paar neue Klamotten und stehe vor der Frage welches von den o. g. Protektoren es werden soll. Reichen die Protektorenshirts aus für den Bikeparkeinsatz? Vom tragen her sehen sie wesentlich angenehmer aus und sie bieten trotzdem einen rundum Schutz (Rücken, Ellbogen, Schulter, Brust). Was mich an den "großen" Panzern stört ist halt das sie extrem warm und unbeweglich sind man sich fühlt wie ein Football-Spieler.

Konkret geht es um folgende Artikel:

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/acerbis-protektionshemd-x-fit-future-schwarz-sid105180.html

https://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.s...MIvsuyyZzl3wIVi3TTCh3qGgYyEAEYASAEEgLEx_D_BwE

https://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.s...MIvsuyyZzl3wIVi3TTCh3qGgYyEAEYASABEgJ6XvD_BwE

Das Acerbis sieht mir am wertigsten und funktionellsten aus und müsste in den Vergleich mit diesem hier gehen:

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/leatt-protektorjacke-3df-airfit-schwarz-sid90023.html

Wäre über Feedback dankbar!

Cheers!


----------



## hardtails (11. Januar 2019)

Das kommt wohl darauf wie du fährst (defensiv oder todesverachtend) und wo (flowtrail oder 25m gap)......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (11. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das kommt wohl darauf wie du fährst (defensiv oder todesverachtend) und wo (flowtrail oder 25m gap)......



Ganz normaler Durschnitt würde ich sagen 
Sollte bis einschl. DH-Track alles abdecken  Wichtig wäre das die Protektoren nicht verrutschen.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2019)

"Brauchen" tut man doch eh nur einen zertifizierten und für gut getesteten Rückenprotektor.


----------



## k8003 (15. Januar 2019)

Hab die Leatt AirFit - allerdings noch das alte Modell ohne mesh-Gewebe und finde das Teil top. Gerade in Verbindung mit einem Leatt Neck Brace funktioniert das Ganze sehr gut und komfortabel. Einziges Manko ist, dass die Brustplatte beim Sitzen im Lift unangenehm in den Magen drückt. Weiß aber nicht, ob das beim neuen Modell verbessert wurde - glaub ich aber kaum.

Finde auch nicht, dass mich die Jacke in meiner Bewegung einschränkt und lässt sich auch bei 25°+ noch halbwegs angenehm tragen. Und die oft bemängelten 3DF Schaumstoff-Pads haben schon den ein oder anderen Sturz in ein Steinfeld mitgemacht und die Schutzwirkung war gegeben.


----------



## DerohneName (19. Januar 2019)

Ich würde mittlerweile immer zu Jacke greifen.
Ellbogen trifft es so gut wie bei jedem Sturz... Und wenn der an der Jacke dran ist verurrutscht der weniger und trägt sich angrnehmer.

Die Leatt 3df Airfit ist am attraktivsten- da kannst du auch die Ärmel abzippen wenn du Mal nicht ganz gepanzert fahren willst.
Vor allem sollte das neue Modell besser belüftet sein und mit Neckbrace halt doppelt gut.


----------



## pat (22. Januar 2019)

Ortema Enduro Jacke (kurzärmelig). Reißverschluss auf und ich fahre damit auch 2000Hm bergauf. Die kleinen Taschen hinten auf dem (abnehmbaren) Nierengurt sind sehr nützlich, insb. für die Ohne-Rucksack-Fraktion. Oben Ellbogenschoner und Knieschoner anziehen (Ion E_Pact und K_Pact) und es kann losgehen. Sehr gute Schutzwirkung. Rückenprotektor etwas vom besten, Schultern Sas-Tec, Rippen und Brust großflächig geschützt. Und das Beste, trotzdem sehr bequem und einigermassen schlanke Silhouette, siehst nicht aus wie Hulk. Diesselbe Jacke trage ich im Park. Dann mit Integralhelm und Neckbrace (Leatt und Ortema). Trage das Teil von der Hausrunde über Endurorennen bis Downhill überall, die beste Protektorenjacke bisher.  Und ich hatte schon einige. 
Wenn's mehr um Park geht, würde ich die langärmelige Ortema bevorzugen. Nicht aber für Tour und bergauf.


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2019)

Bei früheren langärmligen Jacken, 2 Generationen Dainese Gladiator und 661 Pressure Suit, haben die Ellenbogenschoner immer etwas geschlackert, da man sie nicht gesondert festzurren konnte. 
Dadurch sind sie bei mir immer viel mehr verrutscht als zb Oneal Sinner, die ich seit Jahren trage, die rutschen bei mir nicht. Ich plädiere deshalb eher für separate Ellenbogenschoner.


----------



## DH-Corn (26. Februar 2019)

Ist jetzt ne Leatt 3DF Airfit Lite geworden. Hatte die normale Airfit und ne Airfit Lite und so richtige unterschiede kann ich eigentlich nicht feststellen. Der Brust- und Rückenschoner bei der Airfit sind geringfügig steifer aber das dadurch höhere Schutzleistung erreicht wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Des weiteren habe ich bei 1,85m und 95 kg ne L/XL die wirklich gut passt und auch von den armen her nicht größer sein dürfte, die XXL fällt ja im Vergleich echt riesig aus


----------



## Lando555 (3. April 2019)

Ich hole den Thread hier mal wieder ein Stück hoch. Ich möchte meinen alten Rückenprotektor durch eine neue Protektorjacke ersetzen. Eigentlich habe ich sonst alles, also auch Ellbogenschoner, und hätte daher auch kein Problem mit einer kurzärmeligen Lösung. Aber so wie ich das sehe, bekommt man maximalen (Level 2) Rücken- und ggf. Brustschutz nur in langärmeligen Jacken. Aktuell fahre ich ohne Neck Brace, überlege aber schon länger, mal eines anzuschaffen. (Leatt-)Neck-Brace-Kompatibilität wäre also aktuell nicht zwingend erforderlich aber evtl. nicht schlecht. Die Jacke wäre in erster Linie für den Park gedacht und käme vielleicht mal auf heftigeren liftunterstützten Endurotouren zum Einsatz, müsste aber nicht auf langen milderen Touren völlig unspürbar sein.

Aktuell auf der Shortlist habe ich:
- POC Spine VPD 2.0 Jacket (soft shell)
- Leatt Body Protector 3DF Airfit (soft shell)
- Leatt Body Protector 5.5 (hard shell)

Wie sind denn Eure Meinungen dazu? Gibt es evtl. andere Jacken (mit Level 2-Schutz zumindest am Rücken), die Ihr besser findet? Irgendwie tendiere ich ein wenig zu einer Soft Shell, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass eine Hard Shell zumindest bestimmte Einschläge noch besser wegsteckt. Aber evtl. zu Lasten des Komforts und der Beweglichkeit. Und irgendwie würde ich wegen der Neck-Brace-Integration eher an Leatt als an POC denken.


----------



## D_S (3. April 2019)

Ich hab mir die Ortema Enduro Protektorenjacke gekauft. Bin ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyChainz (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe zwei Fragen. 
1. Ist ein Brustschutz für den Bikepark euer Meinung nach notwendig? (Im Bikepark springe ich Drops bis ca. 1,3m Bauhöhe sowie kleinere Sprünge) 
2. Macht ein Oberkörperprotektor überhaupt Sinn, wenn ich sowieso einen Rucksack mit Rückeprotektor und Ellenbogenprotektoren nutze?

Zur Zeit nutze ich das Troy Lee Designs 7850 Protektorenhemd in Kombination mit Ion Ellenbogenprotektoren. Im Bikepark hab ich meistens noch einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase usw. dabei. Das trägt dann leider schon schwer auf. Manchmal wünschte ich mir dann, ohne Protektorenhemd unterwegs zu sein, da der Rücken ja durch den Rucksack geschützt ist. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Schaumstoffteile an Brust und Schulter im Falle eines Crashs so viel nutzen. Manche Protektorenwesten haben ja vorne garkeine Panzerung. Nicht notwendig? 

Letztens bin ich ohne Rucksack und nur mit Protektorenhemd unterwegs gewesen und hab festgestellt, das der Rücken im unteren Teil doch recht frei ist. In Sachen Gewicht und Bewegungsfreiheit war ohne Rucksack schon ein anderes Fahrgefühl. Allerdings kam ich mir aufgrund des nicht besonders Tief verlaufenden Rückenprotektors nicht sooooo gut geschützt vor. 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das POC Spine VPD Air Tee zuzulegen. Was sagt ihr? Doch lieber mit Brustschutz? 
Ansonsten dachte ich noch an Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite. Da scheint mir aber der Rückenprotektor wieder etwas kurz zu sein.


----------



## fone (3. Juni 2019)

Brustschutz ist beim Mountainbiken unnötig.
Protektor-Rucksack ist kein vollwertiger Ersatz für einen vernünftigen Rückenprotektor.
Im Park mit Rucksack geht gar nicht.


----------



## ufp (3. Juni 2019)

etihw_rm schrieb:


> Letztens bin ich ohne Rucksack und nur mit Protektorenhemd unterwegs gewesen und hab festgestellt, das der Rücken im unteren Teil doch recht frei ist.


Ich hab mir auch ein paar Protektoren Westen, bzw nur Rückenprotektoren bestellt.
Ua der von Komperdell ging ganz weit hinunter:
https://www.komperdell.com/de/protectors/race/produkt.php?id=6281_208
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076VLVFSJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Gibts auch als Litepack - 
Leichter Protektorenrucksack mit integriertem Rückenprotektor.

Ich werde mir letzteren Bestellen.

Und mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Optik, Trend, Stylepolizei  etc im Bikepark.


----------



## Florent29 (4. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Brustschutz ist beim Mountainbiken unnötig.



Mmmmmmmhjain...wenn man gerne mal Aaron-Gwin-Style mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus der Vordertür fliegt (ja, ist mir auch schon passiert), dann ist man nicht unglücklich über ein paar Polsterchen auf der Brust, die zumindest die schlimmsten Schürfwunden verhindern.

Hängt natürlich von der eigenen Geschwindigkeit ab. Bzw. wie oft man die überschreitet. Und außerhalb von Bikeparks und/oder sehr schnellen Gravity-Rennen gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## fone (4. Juni 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Mmmmmmmhjain...wenn man gerne mal Aaron-Gwin-Style mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus der Vordertür fliegt (ja, ist mir auch schon passiert), dann ist man nicht unglücklich über ein paar Polsterchen auf der Brust, die zumindest die schlimmsten Schürfwunden verhindern.
> 
> Hängt natürlich von der eigenen Geschwindigkeit ab. Bzw. wie oft man die überschreitet. Und außerhalb von Bikeparks und/oder sehr schnellen Gravity-Rennen gebe ich dir Recht.


ge-editet:
Wenn man es hinkriegt auf die Brust zu fallen, sollte man vielleicht lieber auf der Couch bleiben.


----------



## greifswald (4. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> ge-editet:
> Wenn man es hinkriegt auf die Brust zu fallen, sollte man vielleicht lieber auf der Couch bleiben.



Haha. Ich durfte mal zusehen, wie sich jmd beim verkackten Tablesprung (Halde Hoppenbruch) das Lenkerende in den Bauch gerammt hat. Ein Bekannter hat sich aufm Trail die Eingeweide etwas zerrupft. Ein großer Frontprotektor (z.b. POC Jacket) hätte da evtl. geholfen.

Ich bin letztens auch (erstmalig) auf der Brust rumgerutscht. Dauerregen in Winterberg und auf der DH mit unangepasster Geschwindigkeit unterwegs gewesen. Das Wurzel- und Steinschmusen hätte ich ohne Brustpanzer auch überlebt. Aber mit dem Panzer war es ein flutschig-lustiges weitergleiten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. Juni 2019)

greifswald schrieb:


> Haha. Ich durfte mal zusehen, wie sich jmd beim verkackten Tablesprung (Halde Hoppenbruch) das Lenkerende in den Bauch gerammt hat. Ein Bekannter hat sich aufm Trail die Eingeweide etwas zerrupft. Ein großer Frontprotektor (z.b. POC Jacket) hätte da evtl. geholfen.
> 
> Ich bin letztens auch (erstmalig) auf der Brust rumgerutscht. Dauerregen in Winterberg und auf der DH mit unangepasster Geschwindigkeit unterwegs gewesen. Das Wurzel- und Steinschmusen hätte ich ohne Brustpanzer auch überlebt. Aber mit dem Panzer war es ein flutschig-lustiges weitergleiten ;-)


An die Bauchgeschichten hab ich auch gedacht. Dass man sich den Lenker in den Bauch rammt, halte ich für wahrscheinlicher als dass man auf die Brust fällt (Brust im Sinne der Position der Brustprotektoren, also zwischen Kinn und unterem Ende Brustbein.
Einen Bauchprotektor hab ich noch nicht gesehen, da hilft vielleicht am ehesten der sehr breite Hüftgurt z.b. meiner ONeal Protektoren-Weste. Ein Brustprotektor hilft da leider nicht.

Wenn man wirklich direkt auf die Brust fällt, muss erstmal der Kinnbügel vom Helm aus dem Weg, dann sind die Arme ja auch noch irgendwo. Und die natürliche Reaktion des Körpers ist ja eher ein Zusammenrollen als ein Rausstrecken der Brust.


----------



## Florent29 (5. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> ge-editet:
> Wenn man es hinkriegt auf die Brust zu fallen, sollte man vielleicht lieber auf der Couch bleiben.



Also sollte Aaron Gwin lieber auf der Couch bleiben?

Denn der ist ziemlich mit dem Oberkörper auf seinem eigenen Lenker eingeschlagen...

Ein Bekannter hat sich beim Biken auch schon eine Herzmuskelprellung zugezogen. Die kriegst du auch nicht vom Zusammenrollen.


----------



## fone (5. Juni 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Also sollte Aaron Gwin lieber auf der Couch bleiben?
> 
> Denn der ist ziemlich mit dem Oberkörper auf seinem eigenen Lenker eingeschlagen...
> 
> Ein Bekannter hat sich beim Biken auch schon eine Herzmuskelprellung zugezogen. Die kriegst du auch nicht vom Zusammenrollen.


Guck dir das Video lieber nochmal an. 
(Edit: Ah, jetzt gibts einen Analysethread)



Tja...


----------



## Florent29 (5. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Guck dir das Video lieber nochmal an.
> (Edit: Ah, jetzt gibts einen Analysethread)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das Video angesehen...schlägt immer noch auf seinem Lenker ein...mit der Brust...


----------



## fone (5. Juni 2019)




----------



## DirtyChainz (23. Juni 2019)

So, hab mir jetzt die POC Spine VPD 2 zur Anprobe bestellt und behalten! Passt einfach richtig gut und der Rückenprotektor deckt viel vom Rücken ab! Hier ist dann auch ein Brustschutz dabei! Ist aber im Vergleich zum Rückenschutz recht dünn! Dicker wäre aber auch zu sperrig vorne! Ob das Ding vorne nun viel bringt oder nicht sei dahingestellt! Als jemand, der noch airtime-Erfahrung sammelt, ist das Gefühl evtl etwas mehr Schutz zu haben aber ganz angenehm!  Das Rucksack/Trinkblasenproblem im bikepark hab ich jetzt mit der Fidlock Twist Flasche gelöst! Trinkflaschenhalter fand ich nie schön! Aber mit dem Magnet System ist das echt low-Profil, wenn man dann mal ohne Flasche dafür mit Rucksack längere singletrail-Touren fährt! ausserdem bekomme ich die Flasche so besser in den Rahmen als von oben in einen standardflaschenhalter!


----------



## dominici (3. November 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich hole den Theard mal wieder aus der Versenkung.?

Dieses Jahr bin ich schwer auf die Schulter gestürzt, habe diese zertrümmert und einen Sehnen- und Muskelabriss davongetragen.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Oberkörperprotektor, der alte naja, lassen wir das.
Er soll von der normalen Hausrunde, über Enduro Touren, Alpines Gelände (Bergauf selbst strampeln) und Bikepark kompatibel sein.

Zur Auswahl stehen:

Ortema Protektorenjacke Ortho-Max Enduro https://www.ortema-shop.com/de/bike/bike-ruecken/ortho-max-enduro-protektorenjacke-detail
Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/pro...soft-shell/body-tee-3df-airfit-lite-3771.html
Leatt Body Protector 3DF Hybrid https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/pro...t-shell/body-protector-3df-airfit-hybrid.html (eventuell zu warm im Sommer?)
Evoc Protektor Jacket https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/protection-wear/protector-jacket
Was meint ihr zu der Auswahl, bzw. andere oder gar bessere Alternativen?

Habe POC VPD 2.0 Ellebogenschoner, die meiner Meinung nach sehr gut sind.


----------



## mrmogli (3. November 2019)

sorry


----------



## Witzi278 (8. November 2019)

Hallo Dominici,

ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage: Ich suche aber hauptsächlich für den Bikepark. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Rückenprotektor. Dieser muss dringend bis zu Lendenwirbelsäule reichen (komplett abdecken) . Was bei der Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airlift Lite mir nicht den anschein macht. Ich habe mir im Mai die kompletten Lendenwirbelsäule Deckelplattenkompressionsbrüche zugezogen und zwei Wirbel mit Fraktur. Da muss für den Rücken was richtiges her ohne Kompromiss!. Ich habe nur Erfahrung im Motorradbereich (Supersport - nicht Cross) deshalb fehlt mir die Erfahrung was von dieser Art Protektoren was taugt. Ortema ist mir ein Begriff und steht für absolute TOP Protektoren, ich würde diese bevorzugen. Wäre über weitere Erfahrungen dankbar.

Lg Dominik


----------



## Diether (19. November 2019)

Hallo
ich greife das Thema nochmal auf
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Protektor. 
Ich hatte mir den Scott softcon 2 rausgesucht, der sieht aber ziemlich Fett aus, bei längeren Bergaufradeln ist das vllt nicht so gut. 
Ich hatte auch an ein Protektor shirt von TSG gedacht aber da sind halt keine Ellenbogen schoner drinnen und es hat nicht die neue Technologie mitdrinnen. Ich fahre Enduro mit eher viel Bergauffahrten, aber auch gelegentlich Bikepark aber eher selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (19. November 2019)

Die ixs carve hat meine Schultern schon des öfteren gerettet. Auf der Rückenprotektor ist Recht lang. Die fehlenden Ellenbogenschoner sind für mich eher ein Plus Wiel ich sie so bei Bedarf anziehen kann.
Bin damit aber sehr zu Frieden. Passt, sitzt nicht zu eng oder wackelt und wird auch im Sommer nicht zu warm.
Auf der oben erwähnten 25m gap - flow trail Skala bin ich aber eher im flow Drittel zu finden


----------

